# Northern Industrial Floor Drill Press - 16-Speed, 3/4 HP



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

This just seems like too good of a deal to pass on for $240, anyone have experience with this machine? 

Tks,

Kevin K


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

I just bought one when it went on sale. I've only had it for a week now, but it seems nice enough for me. It's pretty smooth running at lower speeds, but the drive belts are kinda crappy quality. I bought some Fenner Drive Power Twist link belting and made new belts for it. It runs real smooth now, even at higher speeds. I also put a couple of 1/4-20 flat head machine screws in the track for the table. It had a lot of movement in it. I know it was so you could rotate the table out of the way if you needed to, but I just didn't care for it. 
All in all, it seems to be a nice press for the money. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

Robert,

Thank you for the information, I did order it and it's being deloivered tomorrow. Sounds like it's a good value with a little work!

Kevin


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you'll like it, Kevin. If not, I have _no_ idea why you would have bought it. :laughing:


----------

